# Schlecks on Treks to Continue



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Andy, Frank Schleck sign with Trek - VeloNews.com


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Good day, I say
For I may, declare today, the Schlecks will stay
Better than money, better than sex
Better than anything, anyone expects
Because there is nothing, nothing better, than Schlecks on Treks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> Good day, I say
> For I may, declare today, the Schlecks will stay
> Better than money, better than sex
> Better than anything, anyone expects
> Because there is nothing, nothing better, than Schlecks on Treks


Dr. Suess is that you? I can't say that agree with the assertion though (particularly since 2011).


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Like it was mentioned back in the Radio Shack thread, did it really matter that they dumped Frank.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Coming soon...the Madone Tandem. So the brothers will never have to be apart. Ever.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

A match made in heaven: Slow bikes deserve slow riders.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

I think Treks have more wins than that S brand......just saying


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

SicBith said:


> I think Treks have more wins than that S brand......just saying


But are they wins that "will stand the test of time"?

Interesting assertion - I'd like to see the numbers.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> But are they wins that "will stand the test of time"?
> 
> Interesting assertion - I'd like to see the numbers.


I kind of agree. Most of the Trek wins (particularly in the grand tours) come from Lance and his crew, so all of those are looked at with some suspension for good reason at this point. The same can be said for some specialized wins, but it seems like less of theirs are suspect. In the end though, it's not about the bike.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

SicBith said:


> I think Treks have more wins than that S brand......just saying


Not anymore.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

PaxRomana said:


> Not anymore.


wouldn't the S wins be removed for the same reason?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> wouldn't the S wins be removed for the same reason?


I think a number of the older ones yes, but if you just look recently(post Lance and exclude questionable folks like Contador) and take say Cav (and the rest of HTC Highroad), Boonen, Tony Martin, Nibali this year, etc., Specialized probably has the edge. Cancellara has really been the only one winning in the post Lance era on a Trek (along with a little Andy, a now questionable Frank, and a dash of Horner and now questionable Levi).


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> I think a number of the older ones yes, but if you just look recently(post Lance and exclude questionable folks like Contador) and take say Cav (and the rest of HTC Highroad), Boonen, Tony Martin, Nibali this year, etc., Specialized probably has the edge. Cancellara has really been the only one winning in the post Lance era on a Trek (along with a little Andy, a now questionable Frank, and a dash of Horner and now questionable Levi).


In my mind the Treks passed all the controls while under LA's era ass so those wins are in the book. + it is established riders were all on dope thus leveling the playing field. Percentage wise Trek had bikes under 1 pro team in the peloton the last few years and S had what 3 pro teams I believe. 50% more chances of winning but no where near 50% more wins.
I'm not saying Treks are the best bikes, in fact I'm not a fan of either brand, just more a fan of Trek than Sinyard's method of designing and building bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SicBith said:


> In my mind the Treks passed all the controls while under LA's era ass so those wins are in the book. + it is established riders were all on dope thus leveling the playing field. Percentage wise Trek had bikes under 1 pro team in the peloton the last few years and S had what 3 pro teams I believe. 50% more chances of winning but no where near 50% more wins.
> I'm not saying Treks are the best bikes, in fact I'm not a fan of either brand, just more a fan of Trek than Sinyard's method of designing and building bikes.


Uh.... you did catch the Oprah bit didn't you? Controls or no controls, we know what happened now. The dude admitted it at this point, so let's all stop having this debate.... Anyway it really doesn't matter. They're all good bikes and the best guy/woman on them will win. End of story.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Uh.... you did catch the Oprah bit didn't you? Controls or no controls, we know what happened now. The dude admitted it at this point, so let's all stop having this debate.... Anyway it really doesn't matter. They're all good bikes and the best guy/woman on them will win. End of story.


You gotta check yourself if you think this has anything to do with the use of PEDs. That conversation is WAY over. and......they're not all good bikes. mine is the best!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LostViking said:


> I'd like to see the numbers.


Especially since Spec has three ProTour teams and Trek has one.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

burgrat said:


> Coming soon...the Madone Tandem. So the brothers will never have to be apart. Ever.


 I actually think a Domane Tandem would be a good idea. Give some suspension to the stoker. But I'd never buy a Trek.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Especially since Spec has three ProTour teams and Trek has one.


Bottom line right now is, Spesh has the better engines. :wink:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> I think a number of the older ones yes, but if you just look recently(post Lance and exclude questionable folks like Contador) and take say Cav (and the rest of HTC Highroad), Boonen, Tony Martin, Nibali this year, etc., Specialized probably has the edge. Cancellara has really been the only one winning in the post Lance era on a Trek (along with a little Andy, a now questionable Frank, and a dash of Horner and now questionable Levi).


ciolek


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

foto said:


> ciolek


Ahhh.... Good point, I forgot they ride Trek. He definitely should be added to the list for Trek. I really like MTN Qhubeka and what they stand for. I hope they make it to the World Tour level soon.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Really? REALLY! That's the primary take of this thread: Trek v Specialized 

*Palm forcefully meet Forehead*


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

DonDenver said:


> Really? REALLY! That's the primary take of this thread: Trek v Specialized
> 
> *Palm forcefully meet Forehead*


Not to worry, I'm pretty sure most of us are just messing around.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Not to worry, I'm pretty sure most of us are just messing around.


Yeah, always gets a rise out of folks to mention Treks.

Anyhow, Pina's blew them both out of the water at this year's TdF - seven stage wins and three out of four jerseys, including the only one that counts.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

burgrat said:


> Coming soon...the Madone Tandem. So the brothers will never have to be apart. Ever.


This has been long overdue. A Porte/Froome tandem is needed too. And maybe a Ferrari/Cavendish tandem just for kicks.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wonder what they're paycut looked like from their last contract?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I baffles me that after their association with Armstrong and doping, they hire another caught doper in Frank Schleck.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Leopard-Trek/RadioShack-Nissan-Trek/RadioShack-Leopard-Trek have been my team to support for the last 3 years (Fabian, Jens, 3 Kiwis - how could I support any other team?) but I would love to see them have a genuine GC contender.

I was kinda hoping they might have nabbed Uran but it might just be another year of praying Andy finds form in 2014. Let's hope!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

burgrat said:


> I baffles me that after their association with Armstrong and doping, they hire another caught doper in Frank Schleck.


I suspect that Frank and Andy are like the Sedin brothers in hockey---they come as a unit, or not at all. At least nowadays.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha. The Sedin sisters. Great comparison. If one of those guys is missing from the ice they look lost. Just like Frank and Andy on the bike.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I sorta hate to admit to it (now), but I was hoping that Brunyeel's plan to separate them, would yield rewards for Andy.
Ah well, there's always next year, right? :lol:


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

bump.


----------



## cyclisme! (Sep 6, 2012)

Will the new Treks still have the motor in the BB that Fabien enjoyed?


----------

